# FE CO2



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I'm gonna jump into the world of a FE CO2 setup, and been reading what a lot of people use as their regulator, seems this one is what people use:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Ele ... m153.l1262

I have a mate who has a FE for me, but I am a bit unsure of what else I need.

I assume tubing from the regulator is just normal co2 tubing like this, and i cant just use a glass A diffuser.







I have that already, what else do i need?  

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

make sure the FE is gas and not liquid/ powder

that reg is ok, the only additional ting yiu need is a diffuser or reactor, CO2 airline.

Why cant you use glass?


----------



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

lol, i meant and i CAN use a glass diffuser.  I was gonna put this under the intake for the filter.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Aug 2008)

Hi,
    It's best to review the FE CO2 Tutorial:=> viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

get these unless you want a btter quality one like rhinox

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lot-of-2-CO2-Diff ... .m14.l1318


----------



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

Just reading that now, Ceg, 

The one i linked to above already has the bubble counter doesnt it?


----------



## a1Matt (13 Aug 2008)

Nomad said:
			
		

> Just reading that now, Ceg,
> 
> The one i linked to above already has the bubble counter doesnt it?



I just looked at the ad... yes it does.

It also has a needle valve    which is essential to be able to get the fine control over your CO2 rate.


----------



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

Excellent, thanks Matt.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

The BC also has a built in check valve.


----------



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

check valve?  What does that do?  






Also, where does the tubing to the tank go on this?  Is there some form of hole for the tubing to connect to above the bubble counter?


----------



## a1Matt (13 Aug 2008)

the check valve allows one way movement only... so in the event that water starts feeding back down your CO2 tubing it will get stopped before it reaches the regulator.  

I'm sure it will be easy enough to see where the tubing connects when you have the reg in your hands.  From the pic I can't say for sure... probably on the brass 'bit' sticking out next to the buble counter. hope that makes some sense!

By the way pressurised CO2 is the business!   8)  You won't look back after getting it installed!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2008)

check valves stops the tank water returning into the solenoid and short circuiting it!

Tubing goes on the top of the bubble counter (the little silver thingy is pointing to the top.)


You may need to add some PTFE tape around the connection of the bubble counter to the reg as mine had a big leak   Check for leaks by getting soapy water and brush it on the joints.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> check valves stops the tank water returning into the solenoid and short circuiting it!
> 
> Tubing goes on the top of the bubble counter (the little silver thingy is pointing to the top.)
> 
> ...



lol. Aaron I beat you to that post, but I think yours was more accurate!

I think Clive removed his bubble counter completely to save worrying about leaks\maintenance of it.
Personally, I don't use a bubble counter as I can count the bubbles using my reactor easily enough so it is superfluous for me.


----------



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

Brilliant guys, you have help a lot.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Aug 2008)

Nomad said:
			
		

> Brilliant guys, you have help a lot.



Your welcome 

When you have it set up, it is worth spending the effort on making sure your CO2 is at a good level and is being distributed well aound the tank.  Your plants will respond handsomely when you get it right.  That is all discussion for another thread though!


----------



## Nomad (13 Aug 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> That is all discussion for another thread though!



No Doubt!


----------



## Nomad (14 Aug 2008)

Just about to buy and in the add its says:

"Co2 pressurized cylinder, check valve & pipe excluded"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Ele ... m153.l1262

So the check valve doesn't come with?  Can some one just confirm this?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Aug 2008)

Hi,
     No regulator is supplied with a check valve unless you buy a kit of parts. You just need to get over the disappointment and buy a check valve for as low as 4.99 from places like this=> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=196_199

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2008)

It definatley has one inside the bubble counter otherwise all the water would go straight into the solenoid   You can out one further up the line if you wish.


----------



## Nomad (14 Aug 2008)

cheers all, if that is all they are, then I already have one on my diy setup.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 8tdrmv51g3


----------



## a1Matt (14 Aug 2008)

Nomad said:
			
		

> cheers all, if that is all they are, then I already have one on my diy setup.
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 8tdrmv51g3



Well thats a stroke of luck for you then


----------



## Nomad (14 Aug 2008)

yeah i saved my self all of a couple of quid lol.


----------

